# Brachypetalum Extravaganza



## John Boy (May 7, 2011)

Morning Folks!
I just spent a few moments messing with my (still) new camera. Here's what I did:


----------



## e-spice (May 7, 2011)

Wow - those are super! Nice growing.


----------



## Shiva (May 7, 2011)

Fabulous! You have 3 times more paphs in the first picture than I could flower so far this year.


----------



## HMG (May 7, 2011)

:drool:WOW :clap:
Brachys are my favorites


----------



## John Boy (May 7, 2011)

Well, I did flower a few more this year, but truth beeing told: I got some of these with starting buds....
I don't think it's a sin showing plants that have been bought in flower... I have albino Paphs that only flower every 3 years, so I will show them when I can. That bellatulum album right here I got 12 weeks ago, so... I know there are people who would not show a picture of them. They are too rare, to not show them I'd say.


----------



## Heather (May 7, 2011)

Nice plants. Love the alba!


----------



## paphreek (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful grouping!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful grouping. Nice job with the new camera too


----------



## Paphman910 (May 7, 2011)

Nice photos and beautiful flowers!

What camera and lens do you use?

Paphman910


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2011)

Very nice. I am finding brachys easier than parvis, or at least the Nick T. group I got.


----------



## goldenrose (May 7, 2011)

:drool::drool::drool: AWESOME!! :clap::clap:


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (May 7, 2011)

Very nice grouping of plants and nice photography as well. I don't think it's wrong to show photos of plants you already bought in bud.


----------



## paphioboy (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful group shot...   Love the bellatulum album and the last one... what are the IDs of the others?


----------



## etex (May 7, 2011)

:clap::clap:Beautiful brachys! Lovely group shot.


----------



## carrilloenglish (May 7, 2011)

A very nice sampling of brachies.


----------



## Rick (May 7, 2011)

Fantastic quantity and quality.:clap::clap:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 7, 2011)

Man, if I didn't get to show photos of plants I bought in bud, I'd get to show maybe 10 photos a year. 

Beautiful collection of paphs you've got there.


----------



## W. Beetus (May 8, 2011)

Beautiful leucos!


----------



## goldenrose (May 8, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> ... what are the IDs of the others?


I wondered the same thing.



W. Beetus said:


> Beautiful leucos!


The 3 could be but could be X's too as leuco can have a strong influence when one stays in the brachy group.


----------



## AquaGem (May 8, 2011)

Sweet...


----------



## JeanLux (May 8, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Beautiful group shot...   Love the bellatulum album and the last one... what are the IDs of the others?



Very nice bellas, esp. the white one!!!! The others? Jean


----------



## John Boy (May 8, 2011)

Cheers guys for your kind remarks!

As to your questions:

Camera: Nikon D7000
Lens: Nikkor 105mm, 1:2,8G which does great things for me! with the real small stuff. This here is one of these shots:






As for larger things like this group shot:



I just really need to be on the other side of the building, since using a Macro-lens whilst needing a wide-angle shot creates it's own problems. I had about 5-6 metres between lens, and the plants for that shot, which quite clearly is not ideal.

Names:
Right to left (top-row):
leucochilum (out-cross seedling), bellatulum "Wild Thing", clearly not award quality!, leucochilum (out-cross seedling), top flower: bellatulum "Better Than Good", a plant that will go into my Brachybreeding for very obvious reasons, left flower: leucochilum "My pressures", one of my best plants. Base flower: bellatulum album (a rather small first flower, not too very symetrical, I'll wait and see how it does these next few years, though I have to say: it is the most healthy and beautiful plant...just talking about the plant).


----------



## SlipperFan (May 8, 2011)

You are doing very well with your new camera!!!


----------



## Justin (May 8, 2011)

plants are very nice too...esp. the two on the top left.


----------



## raymond (May 9, 2011)

wow very nice


----------



## biothanasis (May 10, 2011)

:clap: Wonderful pics of gorgeous flowers/plants...!!


----------



## Bolero (May 11, 2011)

Really amazing! Thanks for sharing - I love them all.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 11, 2011)

Wow, lovely group! I think I like a creamy yellow base with lots of spots and striations with Brachys the best. You've got some beauties in there. :clap:


----------



## John Boy (May 15, 2011)

I guess I’ll just be using this post, as more comes into flower, or gets bought. 
Right here I’m comparing 2 leucochilum outcross seedlings for you.

On the right we have *“My Pressures”*, which you’ve seen, on the left is the opposite of the range, called *“Black & White”* which is just a name (and “what’s in a name”… ey Juliet?!), but shows very nicely what can come out of using good parents for breeding for certain goals like colour or size, *or maybe even both. *


----------



## fibre (May 15, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## paphioboy (May 15, 2011)

Black n White is a beauty! love the lace-like pattern on the petals..


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2011)

i agree.


----------



## Ernie (May 16, 2011)

Is it 'My Pressures' or 'My Precious', Gollum?


----------



## John Boy (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's one of my nicer thaianum:






And this is just for sport! A little David vs. Goliath:
Joyce Hasegawa thinking about having thaianum for supper....


----------



## Pete (Jun 15, 2011)

excellent. the bellatulum alba looks like a good plant. all mine stay much smaller and are difficult to grow


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 15, 2011)

Run, thaianum, run..!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 15, 2011)

Dang! that last shot is wonderful!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 15, 2011)

John Boy said:


> And this is just for sport! A little David vs. Goliath:
> Joyce Hasegawa thinking about having thaianum for supper....



:rollhappy:

Great comparison!


----------



## labskaus (Jun 16, 2011)

Joyce looks tempted, great photo!

And a decent group of Brachies you've got there.


----------



## John Boy (Aug 11, 2011)

Here's some more, not much time to play with the kit, but I guess you can see what's what:






From left:
leucochilum outcross (no name as yet)
concolor China Type
Deception album
Iratsume album, and a good one too!
concolor (wild plant)

Good enough for an extra shot or 2:




Paphiopedilum Iratsume album "You're mine"





Paphiopedilum Iratsume album "You're mine"


----------



## Wendelin (Aug 11, 2011)

What I can see is, that you've got a lot of nice plants! :drool:


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 11, 2011)

John Boy said:


> ... A little David vs. Goliath:
> Joyce Hasegawa thinking about having thaianum for supper....





paphioboy said:


> Run, thaianum, run..!!!





SlipperKing said:


> Dang! that last shot is wonderful!





SlipperFan said:


> :rollhappy:
> 
> Great comparison!


:rollhappy::rollhappy: How did I miss this a couple months ago?
WONDERFUL!!!
and the latest are wonderful too, especially Iratsume!


----------



## peter.orchid (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello John Boy,
your brachypetalums are very nice,
congratulation!


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 11, 2011)

That Iratsume alba is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Howzat (Aug 11, 2011)

Gee, wonderful collection of Brachy's. Larger and better than most hobbyists living in the tropics. Congratulation!!!!!
I love that Iratsume. Can you give some measurements please (Flower span and Dorsal width). It could be the missing piece of white hybridising.


----------



## Roth (Aug 12, 2011)

Howzat said:


> It could be the missing piece of white hybridising.



Very nice one, but unfortunately it is of no use for the complex white breeding  

Complex white breeding use the dominant genes of insigne sanderae, which is a dominant albinistic-like flower, and the whitening effect of niveum ( which erases the brown and green to replace them by pink, itself removed by the insigne sanderae traits) together to produce white complex. 

So if you use the iratsume album, or any brachy album, you get the same thing as if you were using a coloratum form.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanx for sharing the 2nd group.


----------



## John Boy (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm currently on a business trip, I'll provide the measurements of Iratsume when I'm back.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 16, 2011)

What a lovely group!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 17, 2011)

Lovely blooms!!!! :clap:


----------



## John Boy (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm really sorry guys, I've been too bussy for my own good. My trouble is: I'm horribly bad making time, and I can't work out how to squeeze anything more than 43hours into any one day.

Here's what's out and about right now.

*"Black & White"* on the right you do know, it's been kind enough to even start one further bud, about 2 weeks from opening, No. 2 still pests me for a cultivar.

Not quite your Thailand standart of frontline outcrossing, but good enough for thriving within Europe. I hope you'll like these 2. There's a few more, but the 2 are worthy of your attention...


----------



## Mocchaccino (Aug 25, 2012)

i love the albino bellatulum


----------



## eaborne (Aug 25, 2012)

Very nice flowers!


----------



## Dido (Aug 27, 2012)

2 great ones you have there, would be great to cross????


----------

